# Thinking about getting into reloading



## logan85 (May 7, 2006)

I've been going through quite a few .357 Magnum rounds, and I think the next 1000 I want to load myself. Comparing the price- if I were to try to buy Winchester white box ammo from Wal-mart for about $17.5 per box, it would cost me $350 for 1000 rounds.

Or I could pickup bullets for about $100-150 for 1000, primers looks to be about $20. 1lb of accurate arms looks to be about $20, I have no idea how much powder I'd need for 1000 rounds, but 8lbs (surely enough?) looks to be about $120. I already have the 1000 winchester cases. So assuming the most expensive of those options, I'd still be saving about $10, and most deffinately getting higher quality ammo. Do these numbers sound reasonable? Roughly how much poweder would 1000 rounds of 357 Magnum require?

I'm tempted to buy one of the kits from midway to start my reloading. I could spend about $250 for this RCBS kit: http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=646599

Or I could hunt down everything I need separeley, and I imagine that would cost more than that kit. Any opinions?

L J


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

A kit is OK. Do you have a mentor? I had a guy get me started and it helped a lot. Some things are a lot more important than others and someone experienced to help you is a great advantage.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

I would think you would need someone to at least give ya the 411 one time - to guide you so you know what you are doing/verify you are doing it right...


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

You'll save a lot of money but you will spend a lot of time by yourself. A pound of power will last forever. Especially if you get to buying different powders for the same caliber. Find somebody locally to guide you as you start that has been doing it a while. Be very anal about your measurements and don't smoke while you're puttin' the powder in. :lol:


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Charlie said:


> and don't smoke while you're puttin' the powder in. :lol:


Damn, U just ruined his fun :wink:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Well, at least put the cigar in a location at least 5 ft. away.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

DennyCrane said:


> I would think you would need someone to at least give ya the 411 one time - to guide you so you know what you are doing/verify you are doing it right...


+1

Try to find someone to help you get started!!!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Important! Check and double-check and maybe even triple-check all measurements, etc. (especially powder). Don't mean to make it sound like it's boring or dangerous, it's really a lot of fun.


----------



## logan85 (May 7, 2006)

I do know a few locals who are into reloading, have plans to talk to them. Anyways, I would like to hear opinions on the kit I have linked to. I'd still need to buy dies, a caliper, and a tumbler, and I think that would have everything I need to get started (minus bullets, powder, primer).

L J


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

RCBS is a good brand. Buy a good caliper (I prefer digital). You might want to look at a digital scale for powder and bullet weight measurement 'cause they are a lot faster and more accurate. I think MidwayUSA sells one for $50 or so. A tumbler could come later as it is not critical to have shiny brass (old brass that's been in the weather needs cleaned, but if you pick up your brass right after you shoot you can go a long time without tumbling). Good luck and always go by the load books (not hearsay).


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> You might want to look at a digital scale for powder and bullet weight measurement 'cause they are a lot faster and more accurate.


I don't think that digital scales are any more accurate than the analog ones.

As for getting started, get 2 or 3 reloading books and READ them. The Rock Chucker is a great single stage press, I've been using mine for over 35 years.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

You know, they probably aren't but the digital are so much faster, and air conditioning, any movement on the bench, etc. can produce slight changes in the analog scales. I currently don't own a digital scale but a friend I load with has one and I really like it.


----------



## logan85 (May 7, 2006)

I'm not sure that a digital scale would be too much more accurate, than a good analog scale. I can see how it would be nicer than an Analog scale. However, for the price of a good digital scale I think I will most likely end up sticking with an analog scale - mainly 'cause that kit includes an analog scale.

L J


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I agree, especially if you're going with the kit. Later on you can always add a digital if you want. Advantage would be faster if you are measuring each load, but that's about it. You will probably find that like a lot of hobbies once you get started, there is always stuff you need to buy (kinda like buying guns :lol: ). Just make sure you dedicate enough room for all the stuff you will acquire (like maybe add a room onto your house :lol: ).


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Just pay someone in a 3rd world country to do it for you. It's the American way

[IMG:59:50:d61deb133d]http://weiweiworld.onestop.net/uglylol.gif[/img:d61deb133d]


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*COST*

1000 158 g RNFP $53.00

http://www.masterblastersbullets.com/page16.html

PICK UP POWDER AND PRIMERS LOCAL SHOP
IN OUR AREA :
primers= $15.00 a 1000
powder= $ 16.00 a lb--more than enough to do the 1000 rounds.

Give it a try
Ron


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Ronnie J is on target. Remember if you order primers and/or powder from a supplier, you have to pay the Haz-Mat fee (sometimes more expensive than what you buy). If you can get a good deal locally, go ahead and invest in as much as you afford. Stuff ain't gonna' get no cheaper!!!!!!!!!


----------



## logan85 (May 7, 2006)

I like the idea of buying powder/primers locally, unfortunately I don't (yet) know of any local suppliers. 

Also, I am quite curious to know if anyone has a rough estimate for how many rounds of .357 Magnum 1lb of powder could load. I'll trust that it's over 1000, but I am curious to hear an estimate.

Have placed a Lyman manual and some mags on order. Have an offtopic question about mags- I have a Springfield Armory 1911 ultra-compact, which due to it's 3.5" grip classifies it as an officer weapon. I noticed the Springfield mags for an officer weapon only hold 6 rounds- however, I think every other company makeing 1911 officer mags held 7 rounds. Why doesn't Springfield make 7 rounds mags for the officer class weapons? I did place the Springfield mags on order mainly so they would be the same brand as the gun, and be fully compatiable, but I am curious to know about bullet number 7.

L J


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Your local reloader guys will know where to get the stuff locally. Are you sure Springfield doesn't make some 7 rounders? I thought I had seen some but I could be wrong. My Colt Defender is a shortened grip also and both that came with the gun are 7 rounders. Get some Wilsons or something if all else fails.


----------



## MasterGunner (Jun 13, 2006)

logan85--- A pound of powder has about 7000 grains and depending on your bullet size, you have to adjust the amount of powder. According to Accurate Arms website a lb of powder will only load 1000 rds by using Accurate No. 2.
Using 173gr LSWC 6.5gr, 180gr LTCGC 5.9gr, and about 4 more bullet types.
I would also suggest getting a couple reloading books and reading first.

I have been reloading for about 4 months now and I love it. I reload 45ACP and 40S&W on a Dillon 550B. I, myself shoot both calibers but my carry weapon is the XD-45 Service and my wifes is the XD-40SC.

I have gotten my wife involved now and she reloads her 40 cal. rounds herself now, it is not that hard to learn but you have to pay attention to what you are doing.

We have reloaded over 2000 rds in 4 months and had about 6 missed charges causing the bullet to get stuck on the rifling as soon as it left the case. Only had to use a punch and hammer to get it out but goes to show you have to pay attention to what you do.

I hope this helps. :-D


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Nothing is better than shooting your own reloads. I started off with the same kit and during the years have upgraded to a digital scale which I love. It's a great way to get rid of stress.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

If you don't mind my two cents worth:

A pound of powder doesn't last "indefinitely." It goes pretty quick with the .357 Magnum, just under 500 rounds per pound.

As to bullets, cast are more economical and commercial cast work well. Here in Memphis a box of 500 158gr. cast SWC goes for about $16.00 or so.

I buy primers 5,000 at a time for around $15.00 per 1000. And 5,000 primers are gone quicker than you think.

As to scales, I've been using an RCBS scale since day one with me, along with a Uniflow powder measure. I weigh only every twentieth charge for a check. Unless you are in super precision shooting, the accuracy of a measure is more than adequate.

Bob Wright


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> As to scales, I've been using an RCBS scale since day one with me, along with a Uniflow powder measure. I weigh only every twentieth charge for a check. Unless you are in super precision shooting, the accuracy of a measure is more than adequate.
> 
> Bob Wright


I agree about the Uni-Flow and RCBS scale being top notch. My wife just bought me an RCBS Chargemaster combo. I haven't even tried it yet, when I do I'll let you know how I like it.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

No, powder does not last indefinitely..........but..........If you've got several different powders for several different calibers, it does seem to last a long time.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> No, powder does not last indefinitely..........but..........If you've got several different powders for several different calibers, it does seem to last a long time.


Or buy it 8#'s at a time.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

That will work as long as you're sure you are going to use that particular powder for ALOT of ammo. Which is probably Ok with a pistol but I like to try too many different ones for rifles to see which powder they like.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> That will work as long as you're sure you are going to use that particular powder for ALOT of ammo. Which is probably Ok with a pistol but I like to try too many different ones for rifles to see which powder they like.


Yup, I use 2400, Unique, Blue Dot, H-414, IMR 4320, IMR 4350 and IMR 4064 in the 8# size. I got the IMR powders for $60 each and a buddy of mine GAVE me the Unique and Blue Dot.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Just don't have a house fire!!!!! :-D Things might get a little out-of-hand.


----------



## logan85 (May 7, 2006)

Last night I was thinking about an idea, is there a way to load a round _without a bullet_, but have an amount of powder that would work the slide, eject the case and load the next live round into the gun?

L J


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

What you are describing is a blank that they use in the movies. Don't know how to make one, though. And even with a blank, a little something comes out the barrel.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

As to a blank functioning a pistol - No. Blanks produce no recoil, which a pistol depends upon for cycling. It is possible to make a blank adapter that will function the pistol, but then live ammunition cannot be used until it is removed. And some blank adapters aren't secured enough that they become dangerous projectiles. too.

While in the Army, we made up blank firing devices for the M1 rifle, BAR, and M1919A6 LMG. The one for the machine gun was held in place by a clip. At times the clip would become battered up and fail. The muzzle device would go about a hundred yards or so down range!

I am always amused about the comment that a firing squad at executions had one rifle loaded with a blank round so nobody would know who fired the fatal shots. The rifleman knows, and so would anybody else watching. No recoil!

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*It's Fun*

Hey Logan85. I been reloading about 6 months and it's a hobby with in a sport. If you can get someone whos knows the ins & outs all the better. I learned most of it on my own with a couple of books and the internet. I enjoy it a lot. Get yourself a good basic kit and go for it. You can pick up the fancy stuff little by little. Read what these guys have told you here, it's good advice. Where I got a lot of my tips and still do. You will feel real good when you hit that sweet spot with your gun and the loads you made for it. I figured it would take about 11/2 to 2 years to pay for my press and all the stuff, in the money I would save from rolling my own. A box of 100 from Walley World cost $20.00 and I can do them for about $8.00. Thats 45acp. Just stay aware and think safty, You'll do alright and don't hesitate to ask questions.


----------



## LoneStar22 (Jul 29, 2006)

*Reloading*

Logan85,
Spending time with those in your area who already reload, is the best advice. Watch, listen and then ask lots of questions. Be sure to ask why they selected the equipment they have. And also ask would they buy the same equipment today, knowing what they do about the equipment. 
You will be better informed going into the hobby, than many of us who probably have "stuff" sitting around, we wish we had not purchased. I know I have a "few" items I now wish I had not bought. 
I have been reloading for 47 years and casting for 30 years, and I have never regretted getting involved. I cast and reload more for the hobby than how much I save over buying ammunition, although that is a plus.
Before you buy one piece of equipment talk to those who that past experience, and read as much as you can find on the subject.
Regards,
Tim


----------



## 44magFMJ (Aug 14, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> .......I am always amused about the comment that a firing squad at executions had one rifle loaded with a blank round so nobody would know who fired the fatal shots. The rifleman knows, and so would anybody else watching. No recoil!.....


Don't you mean that only one rifle in the squad would have a real round and the rest would be blanks?

Also, few people know what you're talking about since there hasn't been anyone sentenced to die by a firing squad for so long. Not that it isn't needed. IMO the walker family that was convicted of spying for the soviets should have been placed before a firing squad and had all rifles loaded with real cartridges. 
:gib:


----------

